# Kostenloser Java-Server?



## chaostheory (3. Dez 2012)

Hallo,
 ich habe für die Schule ein Java-Programm geschrieben, das regelmäßig den Vertretungsplan abruft und betroffene Schüler per E-Mail benachrichtigt.
Dafür benötige ich natürlich einen Server, der 24/7 läuft. Gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit so ein Programm kostenlos laufen zu lassen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## dayaftereh (3. Dez 2012)

Mmh denke ich mal nicht, aber Frag doch an deine Schule ob sie dir für 5€ im Monat bereit stellen.


----------



## Spacerat (3. Dez 2012)

Welche Ergebnisse liefert denn Google? Na was solls, mir fällt da auf Anhieb nur ein, dass es nicht wirklich etwas gibt, das kostenneutral ist, am allerwenigsten irgendwelche Server oder Webspace mit Java-Funktionalität.
Am kostengünstigsten dürfte ein V-Server oder gar ein eigener Homeserver sein. Beides kann man per DynDNS öffentlich verfügbar machen.
Ein Server an der Fakultät wäre natürlich am besten.


----------



## chaostheory (3. Dez 2012)

An unserer Schule läuft ein normaler Office-PC mit Internetanbindung 24/7, vielleicht könnte ich den benutzen. Aber meint ihr der wird dabei nicht überlastet? Der müsste wahrscheinlich schon einige hundert Mails am Tag senden...


----------



## dayaftereh (3. Dez 2012)

Na sendet der die Mails alle in einer Sekunde oder über den Tag verteilt. Wenn über Tag dann würde nur alle 14.5 Minute eine Mail verschickt werden, ich denke mal das Bekommt der Server schon hin  Wenn in einer Sekunde, dann würde ich mir Überlegen eine Queue zu machen wo alle Mails rein gehen und der Server zieht nur Jede Sekunde eine Mail von der Queue, denke mal den Schülern ist es egal, ob die Mail 100 Sekunde früh oder Später an kommt 

[EDIT]
Falls du keine Queue hast würde ich sie mitaufnehmen, mit der Queue kannst du deinen Mail-Verschick Service gut Skalieren und Timeout für das Verschick der Mails einbauen. 
[/EDIT]


----------



## TheDarkRose (3. Dez 2012)

Du machst das für die Schule? To the hell, die sollen ein paar Euro in Monat für nen vernünftigen Server sponsern oder die können auf dein Programm verzichten, ganz einfach.


----------



## trääät (3. Dez 2012)

kommt auf dessen leistung und anbindung an ... wäre aber sicher vorteilhafter da dieser (hoffentlich) mit dem verwaltungsrechner der für den vertretungsplan verantwortlich ist im selben netz hängt und somit die daten direkt von dessen bearbeitungs-software bekommen könnte ...

frag doch einfach mal deinen info lehrer ob man es einrichten könnte was auf dem schul-rechner laufen zu lassen ... und wenn ja wie es mit den konditionen aussieht ...
ansonsten gabs hier mal ne diskusion über einen sehr günstigen hoster der für sowas ideal wäre ... aber ganz kostenlos wirst du es wohl nie bekommen ... zumindest nicht wenn du eigene software drauf laufen lassen willst ...

btw : wenns über den schul-rechner läuft könnte man sich dort auch gleich ins mail-system einklinken und dann über den schul-mail-server (falls ihr sowas habt) die mails absetzen ...


----------



## JCODA (3. Dez 2012)

Ich hab vor ner Weile mich mal mit dem hier: https://openshift.redhat.com/app/ beschäftigt. Allerdings sollte man ein bisschen Erfahrung mitbringen, da die Konfiguration - meiner Meinung nach - aufwendig ist. Letzten Endes hatte ich es - wegen mangelnder Erfahrung - dann doch nicht geschafft, dass alles so läuft wie es sollte, aber immerhin, es gibt einige, die lassen dort sogar einen Minecraft-Server laufen (https://openshift.redhat.com/community/blogs/free-minecraft-server-hosting-on-the-openshift-paas).


----------



## chaostheory (3. Dez 2012)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Du machst das für die Schule? To the hell, die sollen ein paar Euro in Monat für nen vernünftigen Server sponsern oder die können auf dein Programm verzichten, ganz einfach.


Die Schule weiß noch gar nichts davon, ich bin noch im Endstadium der Entwicklung. Und Geld für einen Server werden die wohl kaum aufbringen (wollen).

Die Mail-Queue ist aber eine gute Idee, das werde ich mal implementieren.

Am Besten ist es wohl ich spiele das ganze einmal auf den Server und teste das ein paar Tage.


----------



## tuxedo (5. Dez 2012)

Schau dir mal uberspace.de an.. Da kannst du Java-Programme laufen lassen. Ist zwar nicht kostenlos, aber mit 1EUR/Monat kann man wohl auch als Schüler leben...


----------



## chaostheory (5. Dez 2012)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Schau dir mal uberspace.de an.. Da kannst du Java-Programme laufen lassen. Ist zwar nicht kostenlos, aber mit 1EUR/Monat kann man wohl auch als Schüler leben...



Bist du dir da sicher, dass man auch Java-Programme laufen lassen kann? Ich sehe nur etwas von Webspace ???:L


----------



## tuxedo (5. Dez 2012)

Ja, bin ich. Du hast auf einem Shared-Host SSH Zugriff, kannst Programme aufspielen und starten. Habs selbst schon probiert.

Nur sehen es die Betreiber nicht gerne wenn du die ganze CPU für dich vereinnahmst. Aber bei deinem Tool seh ich da absolut keine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## chaostheory (5. Dez 2012)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Ja, bin ich. Du hast auf einem Shared-Host SSH Zugriff, kannst Programme aufspielen und starten. Habs selbst schon probiert.
> 
> Nur sehen es die Betreiber nicht gerne wenn du die ganze CPU für dich vereinnahmst. Aber bei deinem Tool seh ich da absolut keine Schwierigkeiten.



Ok, danke. Momentan sieht es aber so aus, dass ich den Schulrechner nutzen kann. Ansonsten werde ich aber darauf zurück kommen.


----------



## Spacerat (5. Dez 2012)

Aus eigenem Interesse mal bei uberspace.de nachgehakt und hier ist das Ergebnis:


> Hallo,
> 
> > Egal wo, überall liest man, dass die Sammlung der
> > schwerwiegendsten Fehler (PHP) bereits unterstützt wird, Tomcat und
> ...


War trotzdem 'ne nette Idee... ;(


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (5. Dez 2012)

Ich denke mal, dass im Fall des TO eine Headless-Java Installation reicht. Sollte da ein Webfrontend benötigt wird, schreibts man halt in PHP (oder, hab ich auch schon irgendwo gemacht) ganz brutal als CGI-Script was die Daten in einen Java-Daemon piped.

Alternativ kann man sich ja von Mutti für 9,99 EUR Brutto einen vServer "L" bei 1&1 sponsorn lassen. 2GB RAM, 20GB Platte ohne Trafficlimit. Zumindest mein vServer dort ist immer etwas zäh - vermutlich weil er so Idle ist dass er ständig ins Swap geschoben wird 

Mit 2 GB RAM kann man auch mit Java schon ordentlich was stemmen.

Bernd


----------



## TheDarkRose (5. Dez 2012)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> Aus eigenem Interesse mal bei uberspace.de nachgehakt und hier ist das Ergebnis:
> War trotzdem 'ne nette Idee... ;(



Jein, ueberspace.de bietet selbst keinen Tomcatcontainer an, jedoch kannst du selbst und auf einen beliebigen Port trotzdem einen Tomcat starten.

Btw. was die sagen ist auch etwas falsch, denn Tomcat selbst hat einen Rechtemanager der die webapps untereinander (bzw. auf Verzeichnisse außerhalb) komplett beschränken kann. Ist aber etwas tricky zu konfigurieren.


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (5. Dez 2012)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Btw. was die sagen ist auch etwas falsch, denn Tomcat selbst hat einen Rechtemanager der die webapps untereinander (bzw. auf Verzeichnisse außerhalb) komplett beschränken kann. Ist aber etwas tricky zu konfigurieren.



Solange es Plesk nicht unterstützt kommt sowas nicht in die Tüte opcorn:

Bernd


----------



## TheDarkRose (5. Dez 2012)

OMFG, als vernünfitger Admin nimmt von sowas wie Plesk Abstand.


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (5. Dez 2012)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> OMFG, als vernünfitger Admin nimmt von sowas wie Plesk Abstand.



Wer sein Geld als Massenhoster verdient hat mit Plesk immer eine gute Entschuldigung parat warum dieses oder jenes nicht machbar ist.

Und man muss es mal so sehen: Magento und Konsorten sind schon so kompliziert, da kann man nicht erwarten dass die Mitarbeiter noch sowas banales wie SSH können 

Zzt. entwickelt zb. eine bekannte Medienagentur aus dem Norddeutschen Raum einen Shop auf Basis von Magento für einen Kunden von mir (ich habe so meine Gründe warum ich das in diesem Fall nicht selber mache).

Ich habe der Agentur eine VM in den tiefsten Ungründen eines alten Servers installiert (nicht dass die auf den Gedanken kommen später irrsinnige Ressourcen verbraten zu dürfen) und den SSH-Key und  Root-Password auf einem sicheren Weg zukommen lassen damit sich die Kollegen das selber nach ihren eigenen Policies installieren können.

Immerhin 2 Wochen später bimmelte das Telefon und es kam die Frage auf, was man mit dem SSH-Key machen soll, wo das Plesk-Interface ist und warum Magento nicht vorinstalliert ist - das sei man so gewöhnt. :lol:

Bernd


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Dez 2012)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> OMFG, als vernünfitger Admin nimmt von sowas wie Plesk Abstand.



Hatte noch nicht viel damit zu tun, aber das was ich mit machen musste hat mir gereicht :-!

@TO: vllt käme ja auch die Appengine von Google in Frage:
https://developers.google.com/appengine/?hl=de


----------



## bone2 (6. Dez 2012)

ein vertretungsplan ist doch auch nur eine email für die ganze klasse, alel in bcc und ab gehts. Du musst ja nicht jeden schüler der klasse einzeln anmailen.


----------



## darekkay (6. Dez 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> @TO: vllt käme ja auch die Appengine von Google in Frage:
> https://developers.google.com/appengine/?hl=de



Ich schließ mich dem an. Du müsstest dein Programm _eventuell_ leicht anpassen (bspw. darfst du nur einen Thread nutzen)), dafür wäre das Ganze für dich völlig kostenlos, da du mit deiner Beschreibung niemals über die kostenlose Quota kommen wirst.


----------



## Spacerat (6. Dez 2012)

[OT]@The Dark Rose & Bernd: [IRONIE]Ähhhh... ja[/IRONIE] (Diese Tags hätte Bernd evtl. verwenden sollen...)
1. Klar, Tomcat hat ein Rechtesystem, aber nicht jeder weis, dass dem so ist, geschweige denn wie man es konfiguriert (Plesk-User wohl am aller wenigsten).
2. Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, was dieses Plesk überhaupt macht ausser jene Dinge, die man nicht auch ohne dies hinbekommen würde, wenn man sich mit seinem BS auskennt was eigentlich zum Admin dazugehört :autsch:. Ist Plesk nicht eher ein Spielzeug für Möchtegern-Admins?
3. Was haltet ihr von (kennt ihr) Collax?[/OT]


----------



## TheDarkRose (6. Dez 2012)

Zarafa setze ich als Mail Lösung ein. Zur Virtualisierung verwende ich KVM mit Archipel als Frontend. Den Rest per SSH, was für mich deutlich schneller ist, als jedes all-in-one management Gedöns. Monitoring läuft bei mir über Icinga. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## darekkay (6. Dez 2012)

Achja, als Alternative gibt es da noch Heroku. Für deine Ansprüche ebenfalls kostenlos, aber dafür deutlich komplizierter in der Einrichtung als die Google App Engine.


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (6. Dez 2012)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> 2. Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, was dieses Plesk überhaupt macht ausser jene Dinge, die man nicht auch ohne dies hinbekommen würde, wenn man sich mit seinem BS auskennt was eigentlich zum Admin dazugehört :autsch:. Ist Plesk nicht eher ein Spielzeug für Möchtegern-Admins?



Plesk wird dann interessant, wenn Du eine uniforme Serverkonfiguration möglichst unbelästigt von Userwünschen fahren möchtest. Also Domains, Webspace, Mail, Spamfilter etc.. direkt vom Kunden verwalten lassen und Du schreibst nur noch Rechnungen.

Der "Möchtegern-Admin" ist in diesem Fall der Endkunde und die "richtigen Admins" werden vom Routinekram entlastet.

Für uns rentiert sich sowas wie Plesk nicht weil wir hier eher Sonderlösungen hosten bzw. die Kunden auch nix mit der Administration zu tun haben wollen und entsprechend dafür zahlen dass wir uns darum kümmern.

Bernd


----------

